# 1% for Orchid Conservation?



## Heather (Jun 5, 2011)

We have had a lot of great discussions about orchid conservation here lately and Rick L. brought up a good point to me today, so we are going to ask the members!

Would you be interested in seeing Slippertalk participate in the Orchid Conservation Coalition's 1% for orchid conservation? Our 1% would come from donations received from our members, which is the only revenue we receive and which we use to cover forum maintenance and limited publicity costs (such as business cards and membership to the Slipper Orchid Alliance, which in turn provides us with an advertisement yearly in their newsletter.)

Here is some additional information:

http://www.orchidconservationcoalition.org/program.html

Please vote in the poll and leave comments below. 

If this should be desired, I would love to have suggestions for whom we would give our 1% to.


----------



## gonewild (Jun 5, 2011)

How much would 1% of Slippertalk revenue amount to?


----------



## Heather (Jun 5, 2011)

Depends on the year, and how much is donated. I think we would have to do it after the annual auction and base it on net proceeds (meaning after forum costs are paid). This year, about $5, so not much, unless people are interested in donating more and designating extra for the OCC which I would be fine with. 

Not sure it wouldn't be better to just donate to your conservation org of choice above and beyond at that point, but it wouldn't hurt to be something else we participate in, even if it doesn't generate a whole lot.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 5, 2011)

Hmmm .... I would think this is a good year with what the auction raised, $5 isn't much, so other years it could be less. Individual donations might be better for them. Why would it have to be 1%, why not 5% or another number & would one have to commit yearly?


----------



## Shiva (Jun 5, 2011)

One more boondoggle to me. Sorry!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 5, 2011)

I feel like it's a good idea, but I agree with Rose in saying that if the site were to commit to it, then it would probably be best to give more that 1%.


----------



## etex (Jun 6, 2011)

It would be nice to be involved in a Orchid Conservation project. Perhaps ST can do the 1% with the auction, and add that winning bidders/members can donate $1.00 for OC if they so desire.
Have purchased many species of orchids from flask through Meyers Conservatory, including a few paphs that were ST'rs crosses. These are at a very reasonable cost and a good way to share species. Maybe members who are breeders can give others a heads up so we'll be on the lookout when paph species are propagated? This is another way we can be active in orchid conservation.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 6, 2011)

I like Diane's suggestion, but .....
here's where I'm confused, hopefully Mark will chime in -

_"There are two programs of the OCC:
1% for Orchid Conservation (1%FOC)- Orchid Societies and businesses that participate in 1% FOC commit to budget 1% or more of their net revenue towards in situ orchid conservation projects of their choice. Through 1% for Orchid Conservation we want to create a network of orchid societies and businesses to raise money for in situ orchid conservation. The Orchid Conservation Coalition does not take donations or distribute money."_

Anyway I look at it, these are donations. Could we make a yearly donation (or what would you call/consider it?) at a time that works for us?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2011)

I would not mind making a $20 dollar donation to the cause. I also plan to make a STF donation to IOSPE Orchids.


----------



## Heather (Jun 6, 2011)

I think if you are going through the forum, you could make the donation any time you want, and I would track the OCC donations specifically so that after the auction, we would donate the 1% net and all the extra OCC donations to the orchid conservation organization of our choice, or multiples if we have the cash to do it. 

This is a big discussion, not something that we have to completely decide now.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 6, 2011)

I've taken a few minutes to check out the site rather than just read the linked page. If one clicks the main button, a lot more of our questions are answered.
Yes we can donate more, we might choose to donate to a specific program rather than do the 1% program.


----------



## Mark Sullivan (Jun 7, 2011)

*1% for Orchid Conservation*

Wow! Just found this. Of course I am bias.

To answer some questions

Yes, donation can be more than 1% for a year. 1% is a starting point. It doesn't matter whether it is $1.00 or $5.00 or more. It puts you in a position to help shape orchid conservation. It brings up discussion. If every orchid society, forum, and business around the world gave $5.00 a year, it would collectively make an impact. If the OCC get big enough my plan is to get the big box stores like Walmart to donate 1% or more to orchid conservation of the purchase price of each orchid they sell. Marketing for them and money for conservation. This is why the yellow logo is designed the way it is, so it can fit on a plant tag, catch your eye and quickly tell you that part of the price of this plant is going to orchid conservation.

Shaping orchid conservation - I will start a separate thread on this when I have time, I am still ironing out details. But there is a bird sanctuary that sit right next to a habitat of Phrag kovachii and they are interested in buying the land and getting into orchid conservation. They definitely need help shaping their proposal, getting input, a campaign to raise money, publicity and such as they are use to dealing with bird conservation and not orchid conservation. More latter.

To answer goldenrose's question, contributions can be made to the conservation project or organization of the forum's choice at a time that works for the forum. The OCC should be thought of as a true coalition. All the organizations in the coalition are its board. Your membership or board makes the decisions. The OCC agreements are a framework and guidance. Donation's are made directly. Not dealing with money and making decisions makes the OCC lean, not have to deal with paperwork, have a board, accounting, or deal with the IRS. No money, no decisions, and more money to conservation. There is a funny story as to how this structure came about but another time.

I agree with Heather, individuals who want to donate could go through the Slippertalk Orchid forum.

Joining the OCC would give the Slippertalk forum more publicity both on the OCC website and other venues. You are going to see the OCC and 1%FOC in more orchid magazines in the near future.

Hopefully I answered your questions to this point. I will happily answer more. There is a lot to think about. It would be the first orchid forum to join.


----------



## Mark Sullivan (Jun 7, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> I've taken a few minutes to check out the site rather than just read the linked page. If one clicks the main button, a lot more of our questions are answered.
> Yes we can donate more, we might choose to donate to a specific program rather than do the 1% program.



Yes, you can not donate to the 1% program or the OCC. You have to donate to a (or more) specific conservation project(s). The OCC structure takes a little time to understand as the OCC is unlike any non-profit people are familiar with. The OCC is as non profit as you can get. The OCC asks no money for itself. It ask for money to be given directly to the people and organization that are on the ground doing the orchid conservation work.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks, Mark. That explanation should help.


----------



## Amadeus (Jun 7, 2011)

I like this idea but if we are going to donate anything under $50 I don't think it's worth the hassle for all of us to agree on an organization and have an admin. write out and calculate a yearly check. If I were an admin. it would just end up being an annoyance and/or something I'd forget about after a year.

Since I have no money I have no problem doing things that can help conservation that don't involve money. These things could be like sharing pollen, seed pods, and growing seedlings. I also know a few people who would really enjoy traveling to conservation sites and doing that conservation 'stuff'.


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2011)

Amadeus said:


> I like this idea but if we are going to donate anything under $50 I don't think it's worth the hassle for all of us to agree on an organization and have an admin. write out and calculate a yearly check. If I were an admin. it would just end up being an annoyance and/or something I'd forget about after a year.
> 
> Since I have no money I have no problem doing things that can help conservation that don't involve money. These things could be like sharing pollen, seed pods, and growing seedlings. I also know a few people who would really enjoy traveling to conservation sites and doing that conservation 'stuff'.



There was also site on the 1% website for entering your plants into a "virtual collection" so matches for cooperative breeding projects are facilitated.

I do this independently on this site posting plants I want to breed and soliciting pollen. I send seed to Troy Meyers Conservancy to flask.


----------



## Amadeus (Jun 7, 2011)

Rick said:


> There was also site on the 1% website for entering your plants into a "virtual collection" so matches for cooperative breeding projects are facilitated.
> 
> I do this independently on this site posting plants I want to breed and soliciting pollen. I send seed to Troy Meyers Conservancy to flask.



Oh great and thanks for the info, I'm very pleased to hear that this is already being done. 

It's been said several times before, but I have to say it. This forum is an amazing educational device.


----------



## Heather (Jun 7, 2011)

Amadeus said:


> I like this idea but if we are going to donate anything under $50 I don't think it's worth the hassle for all of us to agree on an organization and have an admin. write out and calculate a yearly check. If I were an admin. it would just end up being an annoyance and/or something I'd forget about after a year.
> 
> Since I have no money I have no problem doing things that can help conservation that don't involve money. These things could be like sharing pollen, seed pods, and growing seedlings. I also know a few people who would really enjoy traveling to conservation sites and doing that conservation 'stuff'.


 

I have to say, I kind of agree with this. For the amount that we net, kind of a hassle to try to please all. 

I like what Rick does very much!


----------



## Candace (Jun 8, 2011)

Amadeus said:


> I like this idea but if we are going to donate anything under $50 I don't think it's worth the hassle for all of us to agree on an organization and have an admin. write out and calculate a yearly check. If I were an admin. it would just end up being an annoyance and/or something I'd forget about after a year.
> 
> Since I have no money I have no problem doing things that can help conservation that don't involve money. These things could be like sharing pollen, seed pods, and growing seedlings. I also know a few people who would really enjoy traveling to conservation sites and doing that conservation 'stuff'.



I agree.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 9, 2011)

I am with Amadeus's idea too...


----------



## Mark Sullivan (Jun 11, 2011)

*Why join 1%FOC?*

To respond to a few objections raised about joining 1% FOC:

I can understand hassle. I often ask myself what am I doing trying to save orchids in the wild and orchid habitat? Most habitat, I will never see. Asking people and organizations for support and answering questions, the amount of time spent trying to raise money for orchid conservation, I ask is it all worth the hassle?
I am sure the owners and moderators of this forum ask themselves similar questions from time to time. Moderating disputes, reading all message, spending there time to make this forum successful. They aren't getting rich. So is less than $50 and more like $5.00 worth the hassle? Probably not from a pure monetary standpoint. There are intangible benefits.

But participating in orchid conservation does bring up discussion, education about conservation, and support and visibility for orchid conservation. All success start off with small steps. Neither me, the OCC, or the people who run this forum do this for the money. But I do appreciate the support no matter how small. It matters.

As far as remembering to donate, I send out reminders. The poll seems very effective, easy, and not a hassle for determining where a donation should go. The fact that the donation is only $5.00 shouldn't get to many people upset about where the donation goes. I do understand that there are people who are against conservation. People can come up with many reasons not to do something, often vague reasons. They do get a vote and the right to voice their opinion. I do believe conservation is important for not only orchids but our livability on this planet

Other benefits, you will get another link, publicity for the forum, and maybe more people participating. 

Your deliberation and donation may influence other people and organizations to donate to the same cause.


----------



## Marc (Jun 11, 2011)

I've abstained from voting, I consider Orchid conservation to be a good thing. But as I've never participated in an auction or anything else regarding the funding of this forum I don't consider it to be apropiat to give my opinion on how the forum's funds should be spend.


----------

